

LinkedIn, Stop Hiding People Behind Links - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/linkedin_stop_hiding_people_behind_links.php

======
mixmax
The gist of the article is that linkedin isn't entertaining enough. And I
think it misses the point of linkedin.

It's a professional network, not a playground.

Their customers (the paying ones..) don't care about tagwalls, feeds and
whathaveyou. They care about serious business contacts. And the site caters to
that pretty well. I'm not saying that it is perfect, just that it looks and
feels boring because it isn't meant to be facebook.

~~~
teej
Exactly. LinkedIn isn't going to do a killing this quarter because people want
entertainment. They're going to do great because when you need a job, the
first thing you're doing is updating your LinkedIn profile.

